# Floor Tank Removal



## Shoreline6502 (Oct 4, 2007)

OK, Trying to help out a friend I work with. He has a 17' Key west with a tank in the floor that leaks so he cant use it. The problem with fixing it is he cant get the thing out. The tank only has about 3/4" room on each side of the floor opening to pull it out, however, it was sealed into its space with what looks like the "Great stuff" insulating foam. Not enough room to cut the foam out. The only thing i can think of doing is cut up the tank after flushing it good and removing the pieces. Any suggestions?


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

it's gonna suck, no matter how you do it. i would call someone like elton bowling at 484-4556. ask him if there is some type of chemical that will disolve the foam, that will not harm the rest of the fiberglass and stringers.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

It's not Great Stuff. It is 4lb density closed cell foam. There is a LOT of difference, but to Joe average it looks the same.



You will need to cut the foam out. You use a pruning saw blade. It is long enough to get to the bottom of the fuel cavity. It takes time.



Then you hook a chain to the tank and use a jack to try and lift one end. It usually will not budge, as there is foam on the bottom side of the tank still gluing it in.



That's when you break out the heavy long bars and with a person on each side at each end you try and rock the tank Port to STB. Then do it on the other side. Be careful when it comes loose that you don't fall out of the boat. Been there done that.



Do not put so much stress on the chain that it starts bending the bracket's on the side of the tank. You don't want to break them off.



DO NOT use ANY electric equipment to cut or vacuum the foam. There is gas in that foam!

I have cut the foam out with a chainsaw before.



If you will look at this link it will give you some ideas. We have done a LOT of R&R tank's on Classic Mako.



http://www.classicmako.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=11506&whichpage=1



Do NOT install the new tank without coating it with Coal Tar Epoxy. This will protect the tank and not let it rot again. DO NOT use GREAT STUFF to reinstall the tank. Get the right stuff, 4lb density 2 part foam. You will not find it in town. fgci.com has it.



If he wants someone experienced with doing this get a hold of me.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

what shark said. mine wasnt that hard to remove after cutting away all the foam on the side. i tried prying on mine first like he said, and it just popped out!! but i got lucky. 

anyway, i have some coal tar epoxy left over. its a 2 part stuff. $30.00 for both parts. about $90 new and you wont use all of it.


----------



## metal11 (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm doing the same damn thing on a 15 ft Key West. It goes up under the platform and the storage box in the front of the boat. I'm proably going to have to cut the bottom of the box out to pry the rest of the tank up. What a bitch of a job. Hope you have better luck with your's.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Tanks replacement sucks,but if ya do as Bobby suggested it shouldn't be all that bad. One important ingredient that has been left out is the case of beer your buddy will provide for the assistance. Complimentary case for each individual is customary,friend payments ya know:letsdrink


----------



## Just One Fish (Sep 28, 2007)

and it might make things easier if you empty as much of the fuel out as possible...... I know that should be obvious but you never know ive missed the obvious many times and will do so again as many of us have....


----------



## Shoreline6502 (Oct 4, 2007)

I knew I would get the right answers here. Thanks guys, i'll pass it on. Sounds like a winter project. Beer, smoker grill going and band aids. He's been using portable tanks for now but I know he'll want to get it right. :usaflag


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Did mine just like X-Shark said.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Also did mine just as X-Shark. We used a chainsaw for mine. You should of seen the hole in my tank. Also, make sure you do not skimp on the fuel hoses and vent lines.Scott


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Fuel hoses and vent lines can be bought at Rubber & Specialties. They are in the Marcus Point Commercial area.


----------



## frydaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

I changed my tank out 2 years ago. Tell me what to expect since I didn't use any Coal Tar Epoxy, the guy that built my tank never even mentioned caoting it with anything. What's the down side of using Great Stuff? I know it's after the fact but would like the info just in case I am fortunate enough to tackle this project again.


----------



## metal11 (Oct 7, 2007)

This is proably a plastic tank that he is talking about. That's what was in the 15 ft that I just removed. I don't believe the epoxy will help much. By the way I cut my tank in half and pried on it for about 2 minutes and it came right out. This boat was a side console so the console wasn't on top of the tank. You will most likley have toremove the console. Should be much easier that way. Mine didn't have much foam except were it ran over from the foaming of the rest of the boat, little on each side that a key hole saw took care of and some on the top.Good luck


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> *frydaddy (10/11/2007)*I changed my tank out 2 years ago. Tell me what to expect since I didn't use any Coal Tar Epoxy, the guy that built my tank never even mentioned caoting it with anything. What's the down side of using Great Stuff? I know it's after the fact but would like the info just in case I am fortunate enough to tackle this project again.




If any water has leaked into the fuel coffin the tank will corrode. Great Stuff is insulation. It is not near strong enough. The tank can squash it, but trying to move around.







> This is proably a plastic tank that he is talking about.




Plastic tank's do not need coating. They also should never be foamed in. They have no baffles in them and are NOT the cure all that some folks think.



Titled: You can KEEP those plastic tanks.

http://www.classicmako.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=18485&SearchTerms=Plastic,fuel,tank



Update: Raybo Marine is a full service boat repair shop in NY on Long Island. Another bad plastic tank.



http://www.classicmako.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=19102


----------

